# Kaptains 2nd trip = Slammed



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

ENE winds like they been all week
Sunny and High Pressure
Water Surface Temp 74
Weak Tides


Took the Kaptain out the other day for a trip close by. Caught some Trout at the first stop and headed for Some Reds n Flounda. Got there and BAM, Flounda on. This was the case for the next hour. Find the hole find da Feech. 

My usual patented Gulp setup got em. It was a good feeling getting on a lot of Flounda . I let a lot of the smaller Males go. Missed a few bigger one that shook the hook.. That usually don't happen. Oilwell

As you can see front he pics, the Kaptain is growing fast and enjoying the boat to the max. Getting bloody and enjoying the outdoors. Makes me think of Ol Salty Klever in many ways to have em watch over this pup.

Check out the video at the bottom.. :ac550:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The Catch n Cook Part 1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Spicy Redfeech Half-Shell sided with a Grilled Pina-Peach Salsa-Relish


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

I always look forward to your reports (and Jet Ski Brian's photos). Thanks for always making me hungry. Your pup is looking good.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

He looks like he retrieved all those fish!!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

If I could be reincarnated being your dog might be a pretty good choice.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i went today a couple hours and caught 1 dogfish,lol


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome Dave.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Heck ya, good report and a fine looking fishing padner.


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice catch....


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> He looks like he retrieved all those fish!!


Yup!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

This post made my day!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report Dave. I need to find the hole you catch them flounder in.:brew2:


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

Is this broiled on the half shell or do you **** this on the grill?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Everyone.. The Kap is loving life. He does retrieve the fech. alive/dead. He got his taste of blood as well.

feech


sharkchum said:


> Nice report Dave. I need to find the hole you catch them flounder in.:brew2:


 I'll take care of that John..



Coastal_RedRaider said:


> Is this broiled on the half shell or do you **** this on the grill?


 Grilled to go with the Grill Pina-Peach Relish.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With all this feech I can go maybe a week and a half with dishes...lol

Dual Layer Shrimp Stuffed Flounda, Ce-veee-chee n Gus.. This one is awesome


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

Just a heads up, they make white duct tape if you want to take those seat repairs to the next level. I used it on my last boat.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I had the white on it but its long gone.. Gray was on hand...lol Did you see the Pup ? 


Skifffer said:


> Just a heads up, they make white duct tape if you want to take those seat repairs to the next level. I used it on my last boat.


----------



## Cohiba54 (Feb 3, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> The Catch n Cook Part 1
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Spicy Redfeech Half-Shell sided with a Grilled Pina-Peach Salsa-Relish


Dimmit man now you did it, ya made me hungry! And thanks for the post.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

dat dog is too dang cute! good job on da "feech"


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow! Kaptain is getting big and looks like a great boat mate. Labs are the best. Seems their eyes look right threw you. Anyway love the picture where he is in the back of the truck like he caught the fish and they are his. lol. Also the flounder and Red dishes look off the hook. Thanks for the pics as always!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Kinda like that bloody fish pic, Dave. He's almost guilty


----------



## eds (May 8, 2013)

I too enjoy reading your post and seeing the pictures of your dog, catch and food!


----------



## eds (May 8, 2013)

I too enjoy reading your posts and seeing the pictures of your dog, catch and food!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, I could go non stop for weeks with Feech n Eats Reports..lol 

Pecan- Stuffed Speckled Trout topped with a Cranberry Sauce.

Im done with Feech for the week.. Well worth the time.. just not the dishes


----------



## Kenny1989 (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice fish and pup. If you don't mind me asking where did you get him? Looks identical to mine when she was a pup. I got mine from a local breeder here in LaMarque. I'm not sure how to post pictures on here but if I can figure it out I will put one up of her. Congrats on the fishing trip!


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Can I come live with you for a few months to learn how to cook like that? 

On a serious note you should look into making a cookbook. I bet you could do well. I will buy one.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Kenny1989 said:


> Very nice fish and pup. If you don't mind me asking where did you get him? Looks identical to mine when she was a pup. I got mine from a local breeder here in LaMarque. I'm not sure how to post pictures on here but if I can figure it out I will put one up of her. Congrats on the fishing trip!


Watercross Kennels... Looking fowward to the pic.. The pic just has to be size ( mb 0 reduced to allow an upload



TexasSlam18 said:


> Can I come live with you for a few months to learn how to cook like that?
> 
> On a serious note you should look into making a cookbook. I bet you could do well. I will buy one.


Appreciate it.. I have electronic copies of most and just need to slow down one of these years..


----------

